# lets talk about BOOKs!



## Pigheaddd (Feb 27, 2004)

book is equipment. am i right?? what plants book do you use as a guide? any recommendation? please post publisher and ISBN # here. i'm looking for couple really specific one. i prefer handbooks with ONLY scientific names and color pix of plants. there are some nice one out there in Japan i believe, but i dont have ISBN # or publisher's name. please let me know if you know some of them. i can order from my local Japanese bookstore, or you know where i can order for CHEAPER price!

thanks for all info,

Tim


----------



## tsunami (Jan 24, 2004)

For plant identification, I like The Aquarium Plant Handbook by Oriental Aquariums.

Or, you can just go to www.tropica.com for an online resource with most of the more common plants plus some of the more unusual/newest ones.

Carlos


----------



## Hanzo (Mar 9, 2004)

As fare as I know, there's not really any books that cover designs and layouts in any depth. Sure, you have amano's books, but that's just alot of photo's of his tanks, it dosent really tell you much about the concept and progress of the tank. there's alot of websites and stuff around, but it's mostly just a page or two, not something that cover the topic in deapth.


----------



## Pigheaddd (Feb 27, 2004)

tsunami said:


> For plant identification, I like The Aquarium Plant Handbook by Oriental Aquariums.
> 
> Or, you can just go to www.tropica.com for an online resource with most of the more common plants plus some of the more unusual/newest ones.
> 
> Carlos


Carlos,

where did you buy the aquarium plant handbook??? please let me know...

thanks,

Tim


----------



## Pigheaddd (Feb 27, 2004)

Hanzo said:


> As fare as I know, there's not really any books that cover designs and layouts in any depth. Sure, you have amano's books, but that's just alot of photo's of his tanks, it dosent really tell you much about the concept and progress of the tank. there's alot of websites and stuff around, but it's mostly just a page or two, not something that cover the topic in deapth.


i have a friend who has Japanese plants handbook, but he is not in the U. S. now. hard to contact with him... 

Tim


----------



## aquoi (Mar 21, 2004)

Aqua Journal magazines are pretty good. They have step by step layout guides.


----------



## Pigheaddd (Feb 27, 2004)

aquoi said:


> Aqua Journal magazines are pretty good. They have step by step layout guides.


i'll go to ask my local Japanese bookstore. i have to bring a sample or publiser name something like that. i was going to order Japanese Wrestling Magazine, but they want me to bring one as sample. :lol: ... there are few books/magazines published by ADA that listed on the back of my ADA 2003 Catalog. hopefully they can find some for me. :wink:

Tim


----------



## Pigheaddd (Feb 27, 2004)

hahahaha... i got this one for my first plants ID book. 500 species.

Tim

updated: according database errors, need to delete pix. :roll:


----------



## rusticitas (Mar 10, 2004)

Pigheaddd said:


> tsunami said:
> 
> 
> > For plant identification, I like The Aquarium Plant Handbook by Oriental Aquariums.
> ...


I purchased my copy (and the Tropica book) from the Aquatic Gardners Association web site (www.aquatic-gardeners.org) bookstore.

-J


----------

